# washing clothes with fur



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Unfortunately I think we all just live with it!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I try to buy clothes that the hair doesn't stick to, otherwise my clothes are complimented by golden fur! lol


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Tape and lots of it! 
Also a premium food with the correct ratios of Omega 6 to Omega 3s will help with no dry skin issue which causes excess shedding. A well groomed and maintained golden along with correct skin should only shed heavily during the season changes when the blow it their coat. Not judging, just that the way to keep the shedding to a minimum.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm a ******* down in TX and vacuum the bed daily which helps  But with the recent purchase of new appliances I've realized the LG brand doesn't handle the fuzz as well as the old Maytag did. Too bad dog/cat fur isn't one of the questions when rating their appliances. 

LOL my granddaughter used to have a Husky and grateful for my goldens every day! Husky's take shedding to a new level.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> LOL my granddaughter used to have a Husky and grateful for my goldens every day! Husky's take shedding to a new level.


Truth! Next door neighbor has a husky and the shedding is unreal. He's blowing his coat right now for some strange reason.... (it's in the negatives here still.) Our puppy finds his fur clumps out in the snow :doh:
Grateful that when our Golden sheds it clumps into soft fuzzy tumbleweeds. I've also found that lint rolling before washing materials like soft leggings really helps. Otherwise those materials can be a bit tough to get the hair out of even with a wash and dry.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My dryer ends up removing almost all of that. Try it, then check your filter.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

My dryer gets most of it- but I have had one of these sponges for like 10 
+ years- same one- never use detergent on it, only rinse w cool water and dry it- and it takes hair off everything, furniture, upholstery and I suppose clothes...https://www.amazon.com/Gonzo-Pet-Ha...ocphy=9012344&hvtargid=pla-306373351151&psc=1


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> My dryer gets most of it- but I have had one of these sponges for like 10
> + years- same one- never use detergent on it, only rinse w cool water and dry it- and it takes hair off everything, furniture, upholstery and I suppose clothes...https://www.amazon.com/Gonzo-Pet-Ha...ocphy=9012344&hvtargid=pla-306373351151&psc=1


I just ordered one! I've tried using the tape rollers on my clothes and after rolling down the material a couple of times the tape doesn't have anymore sticky surface. I brush my dogs and cat everyday and can still find a dust bunny that has blown under the sofa, ha! I learned a long time ago to just live with it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have clothes I wear around the house, and clothes I wear out socially and to work. All my house clothes can go in the dryer, and I find that the dryer sheets get all the fur off (and it all winds up in the filter - which you have to clear after each load).


----------

